
Google makes it easier for strangers to e-mail you - wengzilla
http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/10/tech/social-media/gmail-google-plus/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
======
joeskyyy
Pretty easy to disable luckily

[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/3294854](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/3294854)

